
Why hasn't the UK seen a second wave of the coronavirus? - DanBC
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2248216-why-hasnt-the-uk-seen-a-second-wave-of-the-coronavirus/
======
gshdg
1) mask compliance

2) they opened up restaurants only 4 days ago — not nearly enough time for a
resurgence to appear. Wtf is this article even about?

